# Multi purpose tyres ?



## rideswithmoobs (4 May 2013)

What do you all recommend for a multi purpose tyre, I have a Cube x race with standard Easton EA50 Aero's and now the weather is warming up and ground firming/drying I would like to swop the Schwalbe nobblies for something more appropriate.
Mix of road, grass, offroad, gravel rides

Cheers


----------



## Kies (5 May 2013)

My specialized hybrid had nimbus all terrain tyres in 28c. Give a good level of grip off road and good on road


----------



## Paul.G. (6 May 2013)

Schwalbe samy-slicks are a decent choice, quick rolling with good off road traction. These also have small nobbles on the edge of the tyre which are great for cornering over grass etc and general off road riding. I also have a pair of marathon plus tyres and despite the fact that these are really a tarmac tyre, whilst a little heavy, they are really quite good off road and have good puncture protection.

Hope this helps


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (7 May 2013)

I'm running the Schwalbe CX Pro which seem fine for all type of riding. And they are available for around £26 ish the pair which helps and they are light.


----------



## AndyRM (8 May 2013)

I'll second the Schwalbe CX Pro. Very easy to get on and off the rim as well, I can manage it without levers!

I've also used Panaracer Mach SS, which are good, but heavier and don't feel as stable when cornering on the road.


----------



## Venod (8 May 2013)

I am running Schwalbe Marathon Racer Raceguard 30mm on my CX they are fine on the road and the off road I have done has been dry, so I can't comment on wet offroad performance.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jun 2013)

Hey all, I kept running the Schwalbe Racing Ralph 700x33 (28x1.3) as I have been away working and done little riding. The CX bike is my only ride (apart from the missus) and now ready to put some faster tyres on for more road and firmer ground riding. As its my only bike at moment and I am away alot I can't justify a road bike for summer.....so my question is can I put narrower tyres onto my Easton EA50 wheels ? And what are people running for summer, Autumn ? Today I road out on promenade path, canal tow path then onto cycle path around river Lune in Lancaster, some off road riding and through fields and finally rode on the road to Hornby and Kirkby Lonsdale. All good till the roads and it became hard/noisy going.
At moment looking at the CX Pro or Sammy slick as suggested but just wondering if there are any other recommends
Help, ideas all appreciated.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (27 Jun 2013)

I have been using Scwalbe Rocket Ron and they are not to bad rolling on the road and are great off road.


----------



## Howard (27 Jun 2013)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Hey all, I kept running the Schwalbe Racing Ralph 700x33 (28x1.3) as I have been away working and done little riding. The CX bike is my only ride (apart from the missus) and now ready to put some faster tyres on for more road and firmer ground riding. As its my only bike at moment and I am away alot I can't justify a road bike for summer.....so my question is can I put narrower tyres onto my Easton EA50 wheels ? And what are people running for summer, Autumn ?


 
Yes - you can probably go as low as 25mm but I'd chuck a 28mm on there. How much 'firmer ground riding' you intend to do will influence your choice of rubber but at 28mm a Four Season at a sensible pressure will give you a fair bit of grip on gravely paths and firm ground. If you intend to go deeper off road then obviously something knobbly will help.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Jun 2013)

Thanks Howard, I wont be going serious off road so I will take a look at some 28mm tyres.


----------



## Tim O'Reilly (29 Jun 2013)

Before I went for a proper cross tyre I ran the Marathon Plus tyres in 28mm and found them perfect for a bit of everything.


----------

